# The Ultimate Indian Chad,, lol



## Adreyan (Apr 22, 2020)

Lol. Many indian be shitting themselves for their dark skin. This guy is the ultimate chad. Fucking makes 1 million plus a month and slays only white Beckys and Stacys.


How would you rate him ? I would say around 3 PSL.





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com







Don't get too much caught up on looksmaxing, moneymaxing goes hand in hand.























Dude be holding my 10 years salary. Right there.

Moreover, He should certainly get a hair transplant.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 22, 2020)

Women really are just status symbols, aren’t they?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Women really are just status symbols, aren’t they?


They're sex toys to be used in all their holes. Mmmm.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

My God the utter subhumanity of this fucking creature.
I want to kill him so fucking badly


----------



## Madhate (Apr 22, 2020)

Lmao insane beta bux


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 22, 2020)

Makes me rage


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 22, 2020)

Middle-class chad <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Tycoon incel

No money can buy the happiness or experiences a chad who blissfully believes in a just-world gets.


----------



## maxlooks (Apr 22, 2020)

They are thinking about his money not him as a person you know JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 22, 2020)

Doesn’t really matter. With the amount of money he has, to him it probably feels like what paying for a Happy Meal feels like for us.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 22, 2020)

He is more of a winner than most people here

Think he is crying about PSL? No, he is going out there and succeeding

This guy is the reason why a lot of people wish that they never discovered the black pill

Motherfucker is actually MAKING something of his life.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 22, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> He is more of a winner than most people here
> 
> Think he is crying about PSL? No, he is going out there and succeeding
> 
> ...



He was probably born into wealth


----------



## Lelek (Apr 22, 2020)

rather be poor chad than rich beta buxer


----------



## badmantier (Apr 22, 2020)

are you being ironic or srs (genuine question)? 
He's not slaying he's betabuxxing. Huge difference... none of those girls actually desire him. People can say pussy is pussy but at the end of the day it must suck to know these bitches are only there for the money and probably laugh at you when they show pics of your manlet ass to their fuckbuddies


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 22, 2020)

He's dan blizerian maxxing


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 22, 2020)

When women have sex with him, probably they close their eyes, during the intercourse he must feel like a rapist
While with Chad women have hearts in their eyes


----------



## Adreyan (Apr 22, 2020)

badmantier said:


> are you being ironic or srs (genuine question)?
> He's not slaying he's betabuxxing. Huge difference... none of those girls actually desire him. People can say pussy is pussy but at the end of the day it must suck to know these bitches are only there for the money and probably laugh at you when they show pics of your manlet ass to their fuckbuddies



Does not matter bro! At the end of the day he is banging a hot chick, and you-does not mean just you- are jerking to the ultimate coping creation : Hentai.


To seriously answer your question tho, Money and Status are the biggest factors for attraction these days. Dude is rich: has tons of followers on IG, and gives these girls the ultimate taste of luxury.

Moreover, a woman's perception of a man drastically changes when he is rich. This has been proven countless times.










I think this guy can ascend to at least being a human though. All he needs is a good hair transplant and as he already has a good eye area. Some fillers/ implants on JAW, Chin, Cheeks will ascend him drastically.
Plus, I like the fact that he ain't in a mood to date anyone; probably won't get ripped apart.


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Apr 22, 2020)

way too much coping here


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> When women have sex with him, probably they close their eyes, during the intercourse he must feel like a rapist
> While with Chad women have hearts in their eyes


When she closes her eyes she imagines Chads face.


----------



## CristianT (Apr 22, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> View attachment 368690
> 
> My God the utter subhumanity of this fucking creature.
> I want to kill him so fucking badly


“He looks like a hermaphrodite lesbian. He has a roundish jaw, an undefined short chin, and chubby cheeks. He’s also overweight; notice the double chin. As a bonus, he has an asymmetrical face, lack of masculine brow and other flaws. His looks literally telegraph his low genetic quality.”


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 22, 2020)

CristianT said:


> “He looks like a hermaphrodite lesbian. He has a roundish jaw, an undefined short chin, and chubby cheeks. He’s also overweight; notice the double chin. As a bonus, he has an asymmetrical face, lack of masculine brow and other flaws. His looks literally telegraph his low genetic quality.”


*"ITS OVER"FACEANDBBC*


----------



## Truemaxxer (Apr 22, 2020)

JFL LOOK AT THE CURRY-FRIEND AT 2:12, HE IS REALLY ENJOYING IT.


----------



## john2 (Apr 22, 2020)

*BETABUX/10*
*BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10
BETABUX/10*
*BETABUX/10*


----------



## badmantier (Apr 22, 2020)

Adreyan said:


> Does not matter bro! At the end of the day he is banging a hot chick, and you-does not mean just you- are jerking to the ultimate coping creation : Hentai.
> 
> 
> To seriously answer your question tho, Money and Status are the biggest factors for attraction these days. Dude is rich: has tons of followers on IG, and gives these girls the ultimate taste of luxury.
> ...



yes money and status help a man's attractiveness, water is wet. But it can only HELP attractiveness, as in there needs to be a decent baseline there. So if an average-looking average height guy has 1m followers and makes 7 figure annually, then his status can halo him to high-tier normie/borderline chadlite status. But this guy looks like a truecel + true manlet height, so his status barely get him past a high-tier incel which means he's still laughable in the eyes of most women 
yeah his eye area is actually pretty good I agree w/ that but that's literally it. His face is bloated, manlet height, thinning hair, no jaw, etc. etc.


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (Apr 22, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> He was probably born into wealth


Your avi made me lmao  


badmantier said:


> are you being ironic or srs (genuine question)?
> He's not slaying he's betabuxxing. Huge difference... none of those girls actually desire him. People can say pussy is pussy but at the end of the day it must suck to know these bitches are only there for the money and probably laugh at you when they show pics of your manlet ass to their fuckbuddies


Muhh betabuxx. Who fucking cares about muh love when you have tons of money. Guys like you are fucking retarded tbh.


----------



## foreverugly1 (Apr 22, 2020)

He's getting laid, most of you whining are not. This argument about 'take away money and he wouldn't get any women!" is the equivalent of me saying 'take away Chad's looks and he wouldn't get any women'

At the end of the day your worth to women is defined by- looks, money, status. Nothing else truly matters. Lose the factor that brings you women, and you won't get them.


----------



## Adreyan (Apr 22, 2020)

mouthbreatheraf said:


> Your avi made me lmao
> 
> Muhh betabuxx. Who fucking cares about muh love when you have tons of money. Guys like you are fucking retarded tbh.


That's what i have been saying to this fool. No one gives a shit about being desired. when you can slay hot new girl every night. Neediness to being desired is what failing these guys. Just fuck some hookers, if you are so much desperate lol. These girls are no less than them.


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 22, 2020)

*LMFAO THIS DUDE IS AN INDIAN SCAMMER. HIS WHOLE LIFE IS A LIE. NET WORTH OF 2 MILLION.





Who is Evan Luthra? - Quora







www.quora.com




*


----------



## Vladimir makarov (Apr 22, 2020)

@Azzolecrusher


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 22, 2020)

why are bluepillers like u allowed here


----------



## OBE (Apr 22, 2020)

Why do fags always see everything black and white “muh so rich Indian probably doesn’t give a shit about your PSL”, rather be Chad, make 100-200K a year and enjoy a genuine life.

JFL if you think he’s feeling superior to MMs or Chads, you can be Chad and also be comfortable/rich enough to don’t care about money and from this position I’d bet you wouldn’t change your life with this subhuman.


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 22, 2020)

I would not exchange even a second of my life with this subhuman JFL. At least I know that when females like me, they like me for who I am and not for what I possess. I literally don’t give a single shit about being rich. The only thing that gets my cortisol rising and makes me feel jealous is when I see an insanely attractive guy. Bluepilled normie BS if you rather be rich subhuman than a broke 6’4 8PSL Chad.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 22, 2020)

lmfao u guys are retarded

dude doesnt even pay them he just gives them free status w insta tags and thats it and lets them drink his cheap champagne

in return he pumps and dumps white models and gets his buddies laid, achieving more status while it happens

girls want guys taller than other guys not just taller than them because they only care about status.

u guys hate women and their vapid personalities but when this guy pumps and dumps u say "they only care about vapid shit like money and dont love his equally vapid looks" and honestly fucking from ur iq and hard work must feel better than innate looks

im too high iq for this site


----------



## MarloStanfield (Apr 22, 2020)

I sold this guy a Buddha blaster 8000 back in 2015


----------



## Bluepill (Apr 23, 2020)

Just be a simp bhai


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Apr 23, 2020)

foreverugly1 said:


> He's getting laid, most of you whining are not. This argument about 'take away money and he wouldn't get any women!" is the equivalent of me saying 'take away Chad's looks and he wouldn't get any women'
> 
> At the end of the day your worth to women is defined by- looks, money, status. Nothing else truly matters. Lose the factor that brings you women, and you won't get them.


they will have women regardless, because they have great personality and shower daily


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 23, 2020)

i'll mog him soon


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 23, 2020)

This one mogs him


----------



## bossman (Apr 23, 2020)

Pex1992 said:


> This one mogs him


wear orange robes on the street and you will look like a fraud swami


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 23, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> They are thinking about his money not him as a person you know JFL


They are thinking about Chads looks not him as a person you know JFL


----------



## Epitaph (Apr 23, 2020)

Pex1992 said:


> This one mogs him


you looksminned so fucking hard wth


----------



## maxlooks (Apr 23, 2020)

Epitaph said:


> you looksminned so fucking hard wth


@Pex1992 get proper sleep avoid sunlight use retinoid/ topical vit C. Your skin looks old and these will at least prevent it from worsen. It can improve it too.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 23, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> @Pex1992 get proper sleep avoid sunlight use retinoid/ topical vit C. Your skin looks old and these will at least prevent it from worsen. It can improve it too.


I use retino A and moisturizer befpre sleep .its hard to get vitamin c in this situation of lockdown in india
Does it look bad even here ???


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 23, 2020)

You use, Chad in the title.

Since when, is BetaBuxxing a Chad thing?

This dude is basically paying for it. Either direcetly, or in a round about way. He is moneymaxxed, and therefore lifestylemaxxed which mean Statusmaxxed.

He slays, obviously.

Most blackpillers, aim to sex women without needing to BetaBuxx/StatusMaxx/MoneyMaxx. But would like to slay, by women getting turned on by how good/hot they look.

There are in essence 3-5 ways to slay. consistently, new women:
1. Being very good looking. Looksmaxxed
2. StatusMaxxed (power, lifestyle, fame, etc.)
3. Moneymaxxed
4. LocationMaxxed (for some phenotype of dudes, in certain places.)

Well, that's about it already, I guess.

Somehow, blackpillers, at least plenty of them. Consider slaying for other reasons then Being good looking, as getting unenthusiastic dead fish type of sex. Whereas only dudes that are chosen because of good looks; get from woman, hot, wild freaky, her going full nutts on his dick type of sex experience. Aka, only Chad gets to see raw sexual lust from her. Plus also, more simple based Love/affection, not dependant on exchange of stuff, money, etc..

There may be some truth to that.
There may be some truth to that


----------



## ExcelatIncel (Apr 23, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> You use, Chad in the title.
> 
> Since when, is BetaBuxxing a Chad thing?
> 
> ...


1000 iq comment.... But no matter how hard you looksMaxx you're looks will eventually fade out (mid 30s) and this guy will still be slaying at his 50s because what he has to offer to women( money ) will always hold value to them and will always be in need.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 23, 2020)

ExcelatIncel said:


> 1000 iq comment.... But no matter how hard you looksMaxx you're looks will eventually fade out (mid 30s) and this guy will still be slaying at his 50s because what he has to offer to women( money ) will always hold value to them and will always be in need.


That's true.
Ideally, a man at least experience some time/period in his life-time where he chosen for his great Looks. Just to get it out of the way, and know what that is like.


----------



## HumidVent (Apr 23, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> He was probably born into wealth


This. It's extremely rare for a person who is born poor to become rich. Over half the rich people on earth inherit their wealth. And roughly 30-40% who become rich are born into middle to upper class families.

Also people love the underdog and would never mention the help their family or friends provide them. Everyone wants to think of themselves as self made.


----------



## ThreadMatters (Apr 23, 2020)

Dont even say chad and indian in the same phrase its dangerous


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Apr 23, 2020)

he fucks psl 8 stacys while you cry about him who cares


----------



## Jagged0 (Apr 23, 2020)

Pex1992 said:


> This one mogs him


----------



## lookismfugee (Apr 23, 2020)

its zygosforlifes uncle or nothing.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Apr 23, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> No money can buy the happiness or experiences a chad who blissfully believes in a just-world gets.


you inverted the greater than sign. jfl.


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 24, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> you inverted the greater than sign. jfl.


Haha yes I only realised that when it was too late to edit the comment. I was wondering why no one commented on it.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 24, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> View attachment 371476


Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Apr 24, 2020)

This>>


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 25, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> Women really are just status symbols, aren’t they?


Money is a status symbol, to get women

you get status to get a boyfriend or something?
W


Pex1992 said:


> Mogged


whats your ethnicity


----------



## Richard Fitzwell (Apr 26, 2020)

all that money couldnt fix a bullet to the head


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Apr 30, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> This>>


Shave the moustache tbh, you look fine


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (May 1, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Shave the moustache tbh, you look fine


Your avi is just godly. Spain+hrithik+katrina. Wow😍 mesmerizing


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 1, 2020)

betabuxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 1, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Your avi is just godly. Spain+hrithik+katrina. Wow😍 mesmerizing


Lol yes bro, just hrithikmax tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (May 1, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> Lol yes bro, just hrithikmax tbh


How to do that. He is literally a god.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 1, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> When women have sex with him, probably they close their eyes, *during the intercourse he must feel like a rapist*
> While with Chad women have hearts in their eyes


idk about u bro but id actually love that


Pex1992 said:


> This one mogs him


his eyes are so light brown that they look grey jfl


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 1, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> How to do that. He is literally a god.


If you actually want to, then maybe get brown highlights in hair, look into skin lightening, get contact lenses or stroma or iris transplant and most importantly gymmax.

But not all Indians need to be like Hrithik to look good tbh, just see which GL indian your head shape resembles and try to mimic their style I would say.

You already look pretty good anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (May 1, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> If you actually want to, then maybe get brown highlights in hair, look into skin lightening, get contact lenses or stroma or iris transplant and most importantly gymmax.
> 
> But not all Indians need to be like Hrithik to look good tbh, just see which GL indian your head shape resembles and try to mimic their style I would say.
> 
> You already look pretty good anyway.


But sadly I have ogre nose. I want hrithik nose.


----------

